# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  کسی امسال با معدل زیر 14 رتبش زیر 2000 شده؟

## *Yousef*

عنوان کاملاً گویاست, توروخدا جواب بدین

----------


## khaan

من اگه چهار تا از غلط های زیست شناسیم رو درست میزدم درصدم بیش از 10% افزایش پیدا میکرد و میشدم حدود 1800 الی 2000 منطقه 2
معدل کتبیم زیر14 هست.
غیر ممکن نیست

----------


## *Yousef*

داداش درصداتم بیزحمت بگو

----------


## mohammad.sa

> من اگه چهار تا از غلط های زیست شناسیم رو درست میزدم درصدم بیش از 10% افزایش پیدا میکرد و میشدم حدود 1800 الی 2000 منطقه 2
> معدل کتبیم زیر14 هست.
> غیر ممکن نیست


داداش خواهش میکنم کارنامت بزار.بخدا مشکل خیلی ها حل میشه.واقعا این موضوع شده مشکل اصلی کنکوری ها
می خوام با خیال راحت بخونم.اگه میشه کمک کنین

----------


## afsarie

ببین دوست عزیز ، اصلا به معدل ربطی نداره . 

هر درسی روی خود همون درس تاثیر میزاره ! اونطوری نیست که معدل بیاد روی رتبت مستقیم تاثیر بزاره . 

شما ممکنه زیستت رو شده باشی 13 . ادبیاتت 20 . 

زیست روی خودش تاثیر میزاره و ادبیات روی خودش . دیگه معدلت ربطی نداره .

----------


## mohammad.sa

> من اگه چهار تا از غلط های زیست شناسیم رو درست میزدم درصدم بیش از 10% افزایش پیدا میکرد و میشدم حدود 1800 الی 2000 منطقه 2
> معدل کتبیم زیر14 هست.
> غیر ممکن نیست


من چند بار بهتون پیام خصوصی زدم ولی جواب ندادین متاسفانه.به کمکت نیاز داریم داداش

----------


## mohammad.sa

> ببین دوست عزیز ، اصلا به معدل ربطی نداره . 
> 
> هر درسی روی خود همون درس تاثیر میزاره ! اونطوری نیست که معدل بیاد روی رتبت مستقیم تاثیر بزاره . 
> 
> شما ممکنه زیستت رو شده باشی 13 . ادبیاتت 20 . 
> 
> زیست روی خودش تاثیر میزاره و ادبیات روی خودش . دیگه معدلت ربطی نداره .


اینو میدونم.ولی کسی که شده 14حتما نمراتش پایینه

----------


## *Yousef*

اره دیگه من مثلاً معدلم 12.23 هست و قطعاً همه نمراتم پایینه, 
اقای احمدوند خواهش می کنم جواب پ.خ رو بدین, به هر حال مهمه که درصداتونو بدونیم

----------


## Dayi javad

زیر دو هزار منطقه 2 و 3 شاید ممکن باش ! اما زیر دو هزار کشوری خیلی سخته ( باید خیلی بخونی بی تعارف )
دیگ انگیزه تا جایی خوبه ! گاهی باید با واقعیت رو به رو شیم و بیدارشیم

----------


## *Yousef*

بله کشوری واقعاً سخته, در کل من یه اعتقادی دارم, می گم اقا معدل من له له! ولی وقتی من بخونم و در حد یه رتبه ی زیر 1000 درصد بزنم, قطعاً تاثیر معدل نمیاد منو بندازه 5000!! چون در اینصورت کنکور هست که 25% خواهد بود!  اگه یکی بخواد بشه 2000 کشوری باید در حد 700 کشوری درصد بزنه تا به این رتبه برسه! 
بازم از اقای احمدوند خواهش می کنم کارنامشو بگه چون برای هدفگذاری خیلیا کاملاً موثره

----------


## GHZO7

> اره دیگه من مثلاً معدلم 12.23 هست و قطعاً همه نمراتم پایینه, 
> اقای احمدوند خواهش می کنم جواب پ.خ رو بدین, به هر حال مهمه که درصداتونو بدونیم


حالا اگه کسی پیدا نشد شما نباید درس بخونی؟؟؟
چرا همیشه دنبال اولین نفر میگردیم ؟؟؟
چرا خودمون نباید اولین نفر باشیم؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## *Yousef*

چه ربطی داره خوبه توی پیام بعدیم اعتقادمو گفتم, این یه قوت قلب می تونه باشه نه انگیزه ی درس خوندن!

----------


## Mr Sky

دکتر افشار یه دانش اموز داشت که با معدل 12رتیش 3 رقمی شدالبته بستگی به رشته هم داره .تجربی چون رقابت سنگینه نسبت به رشته های دیگه سخت تره

----------


## Reza j

دوست عزیز 
حوب کارنامه تا بذا همه منتظریم!!!:troll (12):

----------


## daniad

> بله کشوری واقعاً سخته, در کل من یه اعتقادی دارم, می گم اقا معدل من له له! ولی وقتی من بخونم و در حد یه رتبه ی زیر 1000 درصد بزنم, قطعاً تاثیر معدل نمیاد منو بندازه 5000!! چون در اینصورت کنکور هست که 25% خواهد بود!  اگه یکی بخواد بشه 2000 کشوری باید در حد 700 کشوری درصد بزنه تا به این رتبه برسه! 
> بازم از اقای احمدوند خواهش می کنم کارنامشو بگه چون برای هدفگذاری خیلیا کاملاً موثره


موضوع اینه که وقتی تراز میاد وسط معنی ۲۵ ٪ هم عوض میشه ...

----------


## mohammad.sa

متاسفانه شرط قبولی ازاد هم ترازه.روی تراز خیلی اثر داره نامرد

----------


## dow

دوستان چرا نمیخوایید باور کنید اگر معدلتون کمه برید دیپ مجدد بگیرید خب چه کاریه آخه ؟اگر میخوای بدونی میشه یا نمیشه خب تلاشت رو بکن موقع دادن نتایج ببین میشه یا نه؟به نظرتون بهتر نیستش؟ اخرش اینه میشید پشت کنکور مثل خیلیای دیگه.این رو هم بگم دیپ مجدد هم زیاد جواب نمیده چون ریسکش بالاس :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mohammad.sa

اینجا کسی نبود اطلاعی داشته باشه؟؟؟؟

----------


## *Yousef*

دیپ مجدد چیه باو! منم معدلم کمه ولی به هیچ عنوان سمت همچین چیزی نمیرم! کی حال داره کلی از وقت کنکورش بزنه تشریحی بخونه اونم درسی مثل ریاضی و فیزیک که وقتی تو جو مدرسه هم بودیم بالای 15 گرفتنش سخت بود! کلاً وقت کنکور میره میشه کلاً روی کنکور سرمایه گذاری کرد, بابا جان تو وقتی بزنی:

ادبیات 60

عربی 70

دینی 70

زبان 80

ریاضی 30

زیست 70

فیزیک 50

شیمی 60

رتبت بصورت خام بین 800 تا 1200 باید بشه توی منطقه 2! حالا تاثیر معدلیا تراز یا هر کوفت دیگه ای  نهایت تورو می کنه 3000! باور کن عقبتر از این نمی افته کسی با این درصدا! 
این دوستمون که رتبش شده 2600 با معدل 13, درصداشو واسه همین می خوام, مطمئن باشین یه چیزی توی همین مایه ها زده

----------


## ایده آل

pesar amoo man ba moadele 13 pezeshki shahrood qabol shod rotbe1300 sale 93

----------


## meh.75

> pesar amoo man ba moadele 13 pezeshki shahrood qabol shod rotbe1300 sale 93


خیلیا میگن دوست من،پسر عموی من،پسر عمه ای من،همکلاسی من و... بامعدل کم پزشکی قبول شده.ولی کو مدرک؟؟؟کو کارنامه؟؟؟فقط در حد حرف
الان این دوستمون میگه با معدل زیر14 رتبه2600شده ولی چرا کارنامشو نمیذاره؟؟

----------


## GHZO7

> خیلیا میگن دوست من،پسر عموی من،پسر عمه ای من،همکلاسی من و... بامعدل کم پزشکی قبول شده.ولی کو مدرک؟؟؟کو کارنامه؟؟؟فقط در حد حرف
> الان این دوستمون میگه با معدل زیر14 رتبه2600شده ولی چرا کارنامشو نمیذاره؟؟


کارنامه و مدرک هم تا دلت بخواد فوتوشاپ هست بهترین کار اینه بشینی پیش طرف با هم برین تو سایت سنجش نگاه کنیم :Yahoo (10):

----------


## mohammad.sa

واقعا همینی که میگه شدم2700 کارنامه نمیزاره پیام خصوصی هم جواب نمیده
مشخصه داره دروغ میگه.کاشکی یه نفر بود واقعا مارو قانع میکرد که میشه این رتبه رو اوورد با معدل کم و بیخیال دیپ مجدد بشیم

----------


## digoxin

دوستان من دوستم با معدل کتبی 9 رتبش شد 49 منطقه سه . خداشاهده راست میگم . با میانگین درصد های 70 . پزشکی دانشگاه تهران نیم سال دوم قبول شد اونوقت یکی از اشناهامون با معدل کتبی 19 نتونسته تا حالا مجاز به انتخاب رشته بشه . البته این مال کنکور 91 هستش الان فرق کرده شاید

----------


## *Yousef*

داداش کنکور 91 که اصلاً معدل تاثیر منفی نداشت! از 93 برا ما تاثیر منفی گرفتن!

----------


## amirhesam

دوستان واسه رشته ریاضی میشه معدل 15 رو جبران کرد؟ من تا 8000-9000 هم راضیم ولی دارم واسه 2000 میخونم 

میخوام بدونم چه قدر رتبه رو جابه جا میکنه؟

----------


## mohammad.sa

چی بگیم والا.خدا کنه بشه.من الان سر در گمم.نمیدونم دیپ مجدد بگیرم یا نگیرم

----------


## milad1124

دوست من اگه بخوای درگیر این حرف ها بشی همه چیزو از دست دادی
شما همه رو 80 بزن ببینی میشی یا نه
کار نشد نداره مونده به خودت

----------


## alifh

> عنوان کاملاً گویاست, توروخدا جواب بدین


یه نفرو میشناسم با معدل 13.5 1085 منطقه یک ریاضی شد البته معدل کتبی و درصداشو تقریبی یادمه

----------


## mohammad.sa

> یه نفرو میشناسم با معدل 13.5 1085 منطقه یک ریاضی شد البته معدل کتبی و درصداشو تقریبی یادمه


داداش تجربی منظورمونه

----------


## Hellion

> دوست من اگه بخوای درگیر این حرف ها بشی همه چیزو از دست دادی
> شما همه رو 80 بزن ببینی میشی یا نه
> کار نشد نداره مونده به خودت


خدا از دهنت بشنوه .. این مسائل همشون حاشیه هستن .. بهتره به جاش بیایم دو تا تست بیشتر بزنیم بلکه جلو بیفتیم ...

----------


## khaan

> چی بگیم والا.خدا کنه بشه.من الان سر در گمم.نمیدونم دیپ مجدد بگیرم یا نگیرم


باید تابستون میگرفتین دی ماه طلایی ترین زمان کنکور هست از عید هم مهمتره توش عقب بیافتی از بقیه کارت ساختست

----------


## Unknown Soldier

> باید تابستون میگرفتین دی ماه طلایی ترین زمان کنکور هست از عید هم مهمتره توش عقب بیافتی از بقیه کارت ساختست


با برنامه رفتن خیلیم راحته.چون نسبت به امتحانات شهریور آسون تر طرح میکنن

----------


## dow

> با برنامه رفتن خیلیم راحته.چون نسبت به امتحانات شهریور آسون تر طرح میکنن


خب مشکل همینه.مثلا کسی که نمیتونه برنامه ریزی کنه یا اینکه از برنامه های خود کنکورش عقب میافته وقتی میاد تایپک های تاثیر معدل رو میبینه اگر به فکر دیپ مجدد هم باشه وبرای اون اقدام کنه دیگه وضعیتش خراب میشه.گفتن با برنامه ریزی جلو رفتن راحت هستش ولی عمل کردنش سخته.این دوستان باید تو شهریور میگرفتن که نگرفتن منم وضعم خوب نیست ولی ترجیح میدم برای کنکور بخونم تا برای انسانی چون اگر برای ریاضی بخونم به قول یکی از دوستان تو زمان مدرسه که کنکور اینا نبود 15 هم نمی شدیم الان با کنکور قاطی کنیم بیاوجمعش کن.

----------


## khaan

> با برنامه رفتن خیلیم راحته.چون نسبت به امتحانات شهریور آسون تر طرح میکنن


فقط شهریور هست که آسون تر طرح میشه دی و خرداد آسون نیستن.

----------


## mohammad.sa

@Ahmadvand70
خداییش داداش با این معدل شدی 2700یا داری شوخی میکنی؟؟؟؟الان هرکی میگه کارنامه بزار شما میری دیگه پیدات نمیشه

----------


## maryam6784

سلام.من معدلم خیییلی خیلللی خراب شده.میشه راهنمایی کنید منو.معدل 16 و خورده ای آوردم.تو دوتا درس هم خیلی پایین نمره گرفتم.یکی 4 و اونیکی 11.درس میخونم ولی ناامیدم..امیدی هست ؟؟

----------


## Mr Sky

> سلام.من معدلم خیییلی خیلللی خراب شده.میشه راهنمایی کنید منو.معدل 16 و خورده ای آوردم.تو دوتا درس هم خیلی پایین نمره گرفتم.یکی 4 و اونیکی 11.درس میخونم ولی ناامیدم..امیدی هست ؟؟


اگه رشته ی تجربی هستین کارتون خیلی سخت شده
تقریبا هر درس رو باید 15درصد بیشتر از کسی که معدلش بالای 18شده بزنین تا جبران شه

----------


## dow

@Ahmadvand70
دوست عزیز بیا تکلیف این موضوع رو روشن کن؟کار سختی نیستا

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

داداش هم کلاسی خودم

معدلش 10/90 شده بود  :Yahoo (2): 

ولی به خودش اومد یک سال بکوب خوند رتبش شد 1500

البته ناگفته نماند درصدهاییی که زده بود حقش رتبه زیر 700 بود ولی خوب همینم باید خدارو شکر کنه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## GHZO7

> داداش هم کلاسی خودم
> 
> معدلش 10/90 شده بود 
> 
> ولی به خودش اومد یک سال بکوب خوند رتبش شد 1500
> 
> البته ناگفته نماند درصدهاییی که زده بود حقش رتبه زیر 700 بود ولی خوب همینم باید خدارو شکر کنه


سلام دوست عزیز 
این پست یکی از دوستان توی صفحه ی قبله من فقط کپی کردم
خیلیا میگن دوست من،پسر عموی من،پسر عمه ای من،همکلاسی من و... بامعدل کم پزشکی قبول شده.ولی کو مدرک؟؟؟کو کارنامه؟؟؟فقط در حد حرف
الان این دوستمون میگه با معدل زیر14 رتبه2600شده ولی چرا کارنامشو نمیذاره؟؟

----------


## katayo0n

من یه سوال دارم ، برای تمام سالها تاثیر مستقیم شده ؟؟؟ یعنی کسی که سال 85 دیپلم گرفته هم تاثر مستقیمه ؟؟؟

----------


## idealist

> من یه سوال دارم ، برای تمام سالها تاثیر مستقیم شده ؟؟؟ یعنی کسی که سال 85 دیپلم گرفته هم تاثر مستقیمه ؟؟؟


*بله تاثیر برای همه کسانی که از سال 84 به بعد دیپلم گرفتن مستیم هست*

----------


## GHZO7

> من یه سوال دارم ، برای تمام سالها تاثیر مستقیم شده ؟؟؟ یعنی کسی که سال 85 دیپلم گرفته هم تاثر مستقیمه ؟؟؟


سلام
بله این دوساله تاثیر مستقیمه
بله سال 85 هم تاثیر مستقیمه

----------


## simin11

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> این پست یکی از دوستان توی صفحه ی قبله من فقط کپی کردم
> خیلیا میگن دوست من،پسر عموی من،پسر عمه ای من،همکلاسی من و... بامعدل کم پزشکی قبول شده.ولی کو مدرک؟؟؟کو کارنامه؟؟؟فقط در حد حرف
> الان این دوستمون میگه با معدل زیر14 رتبه2600شده ولی چرا کارنامشو نمیذاره؟؟


باهاتون موافقم.همه چیز باید با مدرک باشه.

----------


## katayo0n

> سلام
> بله این دوساله تاثیر مستقیمه
> بله سال 85 هم تاثیر مستقیمه


ای بابا
نمیشد همون تاثیر مثبت رو میزاشتن؟ 
ما اونموقع از کجا میدونستیم انقدر مهم میشه

فرستاده شده از SM-G313Hِ من با Tapatalk

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> این پست یکی از دوستان توی صفحه ی قبله من فقط کپی کردم
> خیلیا میگن دوست من،پسر عموی من،پسر عمه ای من،همکلاسی من و... بامعدل کم پزشکی قبول شده.ولی کو مدرک؟؟؟کو کارنامه؟؟؟فقط در حد حرف
> الان این دوستمون میگه با معدل زیر14 رتبه2600شده ولی چرا کارنامشو نمیذاره؟؟


اگه مجال بدید برم ازشون بگیرم کارنامه کنکورشونو اینجا براتون بزارم

----------


## GHZO7

> اگه مجال بدید برم ازشون بگیرم کارنامه کنکورشونو اینجا براتون بزارم


دوست عزیز من نگفتم شما دروغ میگی همون اولشم گفتم پست یکی از دوستانو کپی کردم همین.
منظور بدی نداشتم اگر از دست من ناراحت شدین ازتون معذرت میخوام  :Y (518):  :Y (518):  :Y (518): 
اگر کارنامشو بزارین کمک بزرگی به خیلیا میکنین .موفق باشید.

----------


## paria_7

از الان ب رتبه و درصد فک نکنین اصن از کجا میدونین میتونین فلان درسو چن درصدبزنین؟ بخونین فقط همین!! معدل خود منم پایینه ۱۶ ، درگیر حاشیه تاثیر معدل شدن و درصد و رتبه مشخص کردن و اینا درست نیس ، تنها کاری ک باید کنیم درس خوندنه همین! هر سری میایم انجمن یه تاپیک تاثیر معدل و انتخاب منابع داریم! بسه دیگه

----------


## khaan

> سلام دوست عزیز 
> این پست یکی از دوستان توی صفحه ی قبله من فقط کپی کردم
> خیلیا میگن دوست من،پسر عموی من،پسر عمه ای من،همکلاسی من و... بامعدل کم پزشکی قبول شده.ولی کو مدرک؟؟؟کو کارنامه؟؟؟فقط در حد حرف
> الان این دوستمون میگه با معدل زیر14 رتبه2600شده ولی چرا کارنامشو نمیذاره؟؟


کارنامه من شخصی برای خودم صادر شده. اگه میخواستم مثل بقیه قرار بدمش حتما قبلا این کارو میکردم. نیازی نمیبینم حتی درصدهام رو به کسی بگم. همون نمرم رو هم گفتم اشتباه کردم.
ضمن اینکه کار سختی نیست مثل 90% بچه ها کارنمه فوتوشاپی درست کنم. 
دنبال کارنامه بقیه نباشین. اگه میخواین هدفکذاری کنین تا دو ماه دیگه قلمچی بدون هیچ توجهی به حریم خصوصی افراد کارنامه هاشون رو منتشر خواهد کرد از اون استفاده کنین.

----------


## hldvlpln

> کارنامه من شخصی برای خودم صادر شده. اگه میخواستم مثل بقیه قرار بدمش حتما قبلا این کارو میکردم. نیازی نمیبینم حتی درصدهام رو به کسی بگم. همون نمرم رو هم گفتم اشتباه کردم.
> ضمن اینکه کار سختی نیست مثل 90% بچه ها کارنمه فوتوشاپی درست کنم. 
> دنبال کارنامه بقیه نباشین. اگه میخواین هدفکذاری کنین تا دو ماه دیگه قلمچی بدون هیچ توجهی به حریم خصوصی افراد کارنامه هاشون رو منتشر خواهد کرد از اون استفاده کنین.


دوست عزیز جرا بهت بر میخوره اگر دوستان انقدر اصرار دارن که شما کارنامت رو بزاری به این خاطره که روحیه میگیرن و متوجه میشن با این معدل هم میشه چنین رتبه ای اورد.
مثلا الان خیلی ها میتونن درس بخونن ولی با نگاه به معدلشون سرد میشن یکیش خود من.
شما میتونستید بگید من فلانی رو میشناسم که با معدل فلان مثلا رتبش شده  2600 بعد کارنامه رو هم  قرار بدی اینطوری هم حریم خصوصی خودت حفظ میشد هم بچه ها روحیه میگرفتن :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Prison Break

> کارنامه من شخصی برای خودم صادر شده. اگه میخواستم مثل بقیه قرار بدمش حتما قبلا این کارو میکردم. نیازی نمیبینم حتی درصدهام رو به کسی بگم. همون نمرم رو هم گفتم اشتباه کردم.
> ضمن اینکه کار سختی نیست مثل 90% بچه ها کارنمه فوتوشاپی درست کنم. 
> دنبال کارنامه بقیه نباشین. اگه میخواین هدفکذاری کنین تا دو ماه دیگه قلمچی بدون هیچ توجهی به حریم خصوصی افراد کارنامه هاشون رو منتشر خواهد کرد از اون استفاده کنین.


آدرس خونتون رو نخواستن که کارنامه شمارو خواستن
هدفشون هم این بود که روحیه بگیرن واسه ادامه درس خوندن ولی شما انگار علاقه ای به کمک به بقیه نداری یا شایدم اصلاً کارنامه ای درکار نیست!

----------


## dow

بهتره چیز هایی که دوست دارند بشنوند دوستان بگیم. اصلا با معدل زیر 19 نمیشه رتبه زیر 3000 اورد برای همین نیاز دارید به یک مدرک دیپلم مجدد که نیازمند خوندن تشریحی یک ماهه می باشد یعنی دی ماه اگر شانس بیارید و قبول بشید برای کنکور استفاده میکنید نشید انشالله سال دیگه هم هست.اینایی که میگن با معدل زیر 19 ( ببخشیدها) میشه موفق شد امکانش نیست.فکرکنم حالا خوب شد.
اگر کسی بخواد بخونه میتونه جبران کنه یا حداقل رتبه خوبی بیاره نه مثل من بیاد انجمن و تایپک های تاثیر معدل رو نگاه کنه.اون عزیزی که با زدن تست تو کنکور مثلا شده 2000 اگر اون یک ماه رو تلف دیپ مجدد میکرد الان به احتمال قوی 99٪ همون رو شایدم بدتر رو میاورد ولی وقتی نتایج رو میدن به این فکرمیشکه من اگر معدلم اینقدر بود اونقدر بود چی می شد نمی شد. این مشکل همه هستش کسی که با معدل 19.5 شده 100 میگه 20 می شدم الان تک رقمی بودم :Yahoo (21): . بهتره تلاشتون رو زیاد کنید چون اگر زیاد به این موارد توجه کنید اخر از هردو میمونید و...

----------


## eli94

> بهتره چیز هایی که دوست دارند بشنوند دوستان بگیم. اصلا با معدل زیر 19 نمیشه رتبه زیر 3000 اورد برای همین نیاز دارید به یک مدرک دیپلم مجدد که نیازمند خوندن تشریحی یک ماهه می باشد یعنی دی ماه اگر شانس بیارید و قبول بشید برای کنکور استفاده میکنید نشید انشالله سال دیگه هم هست.اینایی که میگن با معدل زیر 19 ( ببخشیدها) میشه موفق شد امکانش نیست.فکرکنم حالا خوب شد.
> اگر کسی بخواد بخونه میتونه جبران کنه یا حداقل رتبه خوبی بیاره نه مثل من بیاد انجمن و تایپک های تاثیر معدل رو نگاه کنه.اون عزیزی که با زدن تست تو کنکور مثلا شده 2000 اگر اون یک ماه رو تلف دیپ مجدد میکرد الان به احتمال قوی 99٪ همون رو شایدم بدتر رو میاورد ولی وقتی نتایج رو میدن به این فکرمیشکه من اگر معدلم اینقدر بود اونقدر بود چی می شد نمی شد. این مشکل همه هستش کسی که با معدل 19.5 شده 100 میگه 20 می شدم الان تک رقمی بودم. بهتره تلاشتون رو زیاد کنید چون اگر زیاد به این موارد توجه کنید اخر از هردو میمونید و...


تو همین انجمن خانوم سیمین با معدل 18 رتبه 200 اورد منم با همون معدل زیر 700 شدم..این چه نسخه ای میپیچید؟؟ یعنی چی زیر 19 نمیتونه رتبه برتر شه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## dow

> تو همین انجمن خانوم سیمین با معدل 18 رتبه 200 اورد منم با همون معدل زیر 700 شدم..این چه نسخه ای میپیچید؟؟ یعنی چی زیر 19 نمیتونه رتبه برتر شه


اصلا شما به مفهوم متن توجه نکردید.منظور من اینه به جای فکرکردن به معدل بهتره درسشون رو بخونن بیان اینجا بگن فلان وبهمان اکثرا میگن دیپ مجدد خب بد میگم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## eli94

> اصلا شما به مفهوم متن توجه نکردید.منظور من اینه به جای فکرکردن به معدل بهتره درسشون رو بخونن بیان اینجا بگن فلان وبهمان اکثرا میگن دیپ مجدد خب بد میگم ؟؟؟؟


اتفاقا منوجه شدم چی گفتید زدید تمام دانش اموزای زرنگ با معدل بالام نابود کردین علاوه بر اون معدل پایینا...اگه زیر13 میگفتین من خودمو دخالت نمیدادم ولی زیر 19 دیگه زور داره...البته همون معدل زیر 13 میتونه قبول شه ولی کارش نسبت به بقیه سختره باید تو کنکور 3 الی 4 سوال نسبت ب معدل 19 بیشتر بزنه

----------


## khaan

> آدرس خونتون رو نخواستن که کارنامه شمارو خواستن
> هدفشون هم این بود که روحیه بگیرن واسه ادامه درس خوندن ولی شما انگار علاقه ای به کمک به بقیه نداری یا شایدم اصلاً کارنامه ای درکار نیست!


شما فرض کن کارنامه ای در کار نیست حوصله جز و بحث های بیهوده با هرکسی رو ندارم. موفق باشید.



> دوست عزیز جرا بهت بر میخوره اگر دوستان انقدر  اصرار دارن که شما کارنامت رو بزاری به این خاطره که روحیه میگیرن و متوجه  میشن با این معدل هم میشه چنین رتبه ای اورد.
> مثلا الان خیلی ها میتونن درس بخونن ولی با نگاه به معدلشون سرد میشن یکیش خود من.
> شما میتونستید بگید من فلانی رو میشناسم که با معدل فلان مثلا رتبش شده   2600 بعد کارنامه رو هم  قرار بدی اینطوری هم حریم خصوصی خودت حفظ میشد هم  بچه ها روحیه میگرفتن



روحیه گرفتنی که با یه کارنامه باشه قعطا با یه کارنامه ناموفق دیگه هم شکسته میشه.
شما فرض کن درصدهای من حدود 70 هستن. برو تست بزن و این درسها رو کسب کن

----------


## dow

> اتفاقا منوجه شدم چی گفتید زدید تمام دانش اموزای زرنگ با معدل بالام نابود کردین علاوه بر اون معدل پایینا...اگه زیر13 میگفتین من خودمو دخالت نمیدادم ولی زیر 19 دیگه زور داره...البته همون معدل زیر 13 میتونه قبول شه ولی کارش نسبت به بقیه سختره باید تو کنکور 3 الی 4 سوال نسبت ب معدل 19 بیشتر بزنه


توجه نکردید که.شما فکرکردید من میگم با معدل 19 نمیشه !!!! بهتره مفهومی بخونید :Yahoo (20):   زیر13 هم نمیشه تو این انجمن پست هایی هست که طرف با معدل 16 امده میگه دیپ مجدد بگیرم گفتن معدل زیر 16 نباید به زیر 3000 فکرکنه. شما یکی رو معرفی کنید کارنامه اش رو تو کانون بزنه من حرفم رو پس میگیرم چون اصلا به تصویر نمیشه 1٪ هم اعتماد کرد.

----------


## GHZO7

> کارنامه من شخصی برای خودم صادر شده. اگه میخواستم مثل بقیه قرار بدمش حتما قبلا این کارو میکردم. نیازی نمیبینم حتی درصدهام رو به کسی بگم. همون نمرم رو هم گفتم اشتباه کردم.
> ضمن اینکه کار سختی نیست مثل 90% بچه ها کارنمه فوتوشاپی درست کنم. 
> دنبال کارنامه بقیه نباشین. اگه میخواین هدفکذاری کنین تا دو ماه دیگه قلمچی بدون هیچ توجهی به حریم خصوصی افراد کارنامه هاشون رو منتشر خواهد کرد از اون استفاده کنین.


خداییش  انصافا ناموسا خط اول پستمو خوندی؟؟؟؟؟؟
اگه نخوندی همین الان برو دوباره بخونش خوب بخونش ببین چی گفتم.... گفتم من این پست رو کپی کردم از صفحه ی 3همین تایپیک پست ماله دوستمون با نام کاربری meh.75iهست (همین الانم انلاینه) توی صفحه 4 همین تایپیک دو نفر ازت یاد کردن که بیای شفاف سازی کنی به جای اینکه منو نقل قول کنی اونا رو نقل قول کن من فقط یه پست کپی کردم کاری به شما و کارنامت ندارم پزشکی هم قبول شدی مبارکت باشه.... قبل از نقل قول کردن بیشتر دقت کنید موفق باشید

----------


## DR Matrix

> شما فرض کن کارنامه ای در کار نیست حوصله جز و بحث های بیهوده با هرکسی رو ندارم. موفق باشید.
> 
> 
> 
> روحیه گرفتنی که با یه کارنامه باشه قعطا با یه کارنامه ناموفق دیگه هم شکسته میشه.
> شما فرض کن درصدهای من حدود 70 هستن. برو تست بزن و این درسها رو کسب کن


بشین بخون عزیزم ایشالا سال دیگه رتبه میاری

----------


## *Yousef*

یعنی رفتار بعضیا بخدا در حد دبستانیاست!!!! حریم خصوصی!!!!!!!!! من اشتباه کردم که این تاپیکو زدم. 
وقتی یه نفرو بگیرین گنده کنین همین میشه! انگار حالا یارو چکار کرده!

----------


## مملی تن ها

اقا یوسف انصافا خودت بگو الان تو حاشیه نیستی به نظرت الان بحث میکنی فرقی به حالت میکنه قانون تغییر میکنه به جای اینکارا فقط برو دنبال درس ما چیزی رو نمیتونیم تغییر بدیم فقط میتونیم تلاشمون رو بکنیم با دیپ مجدد هم موافق نیستم ارزش تراز کنکور خیلی خیلی بیشتر از معدل هست معلم زیستمون اقای مقدسی شاگرد داشت با معدل 12 الان داره پزشکی شاهرود بخونه داداش اصلا ما میگیم شما معدلت صفر خوبه شما برو اون 75 درصدو بگیر الان که دوستان دارند بحث میکنند شاید تو واقعیت دارند دنبال انگیزه میگردند دنبال اینند که ببینند داستان تهش به کجا میخوره اما بر باطن افراد دارند تنبلی میکنند تا شروع نکنند شروعو به تعویق بندازند دنبال اون شنبه طلایی هستند داداش اینو جدی میگم اگه بیخیال همه چی شدی این تاپیکو ول کردی دیگه بدون توجه به هیچ چیز دیگه رفتی دنبال درست و فقط به کنکورت فکر کردی و درگیر حاشیه نشدی موفقی وگرنه الان میگی معدل فردا منابع فردا کلاس دیگه دو ماه گذشته اون وقت چی میشه داستان این میشه اقا یه سوال دارم الان ابانه اگه از الان بخونم سه رقمی میشم بعد اقا یه سوال دارم الان اذره اگه از الان بخونم سه رقمی میشم بعد اقا کسی بوده از دی بخونه سه رقمی شه اقا کسی بوده از عید بخونه رتبه خوب بیاره بعد عید هم که همش ناامید رفیق من برادر من عزیز من بزرگوار داداش جیگر قربونت برم یک نفر بوده که با معدل 12 پزشکی تهران اورده یک نفر بوده با معدل 12 دندون بهشتی اورده یک نفر بوده با معدل12 دندون تهران اورده و اون یک نفر خود تویی سال بعد این موقع شما میایی تاپیک میزنی و میگی اقایون خانما این منم من هستم که با معدل 12 پزشکی قبول شدم دندان پزشکی قبول شدم دارو سازی قبول شدم دنبال اولین مورد برای انگیزه نباش اگه یک کارنامه بتونه برات انگیزه ایجاد کنه یک کارنامه دیگه این انگیزه رو ازت میگیره پس به دنبال این باش اولین نفر خودت باشی

----------


## Unknown Soldier

آقا دعوا نکنین.باز دوباره ی سوپرایز جدید دارم واستون از بزرگترین و کاملترین مخزن مطالب علمی کشور | فردی که با 14.32 رتبش شده 142 تجربی و پزشکی سراسری روزانه قبول شدن
اونا که شک دارن بزنگن به بزرگترین مشاور مخزن مطالب علمی کشور :Yahoo (76):

----------


## *Yousef*

من که از فردا یه ریز رو درسم, و مطمئن باشین حتی یه پست هم در این مورد دیگه از من نخواهین دید  :Yahoo (105):  ایشالله همه توی کنکور 95 موفق باشن.

----------


## Majid-VZ

> یعنی رفتار بعضیا بخدا در حد دبستانیاست!!!! حریم خصوصی!!!!!!!!! من اشتباه کردم که این تاپیکو زدم. 
> وقتی یه نفرو بگیرین گنده کنین همین میشه! انگار حالا یارو چکار کرده!


سلام
آقای افشار در یکی از همایشاشون که بعد اومدن رتبه ها بود گفته بودند یکی از داوطلبا با معدل ۱۱ رتبه ی ۱۵۰۰ کشوری رو کسب کرده بودند!! البته فکر کنم ریاضی بودن

----------

